# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Diane's 55 gallon: spec request



## vandermark5 (Feb 2, 2005)

Diane,

Through your other posts, you have made mention of your 55 gallon tank and some of its specifications (powerhead + quick filter). I am wondering if you would mind sharing the rest of its specs; in particular:

lighting - how many watts and how the light(s) are positioned
evaporation cover - are you using one and what is it made of
how much space between the water and the cover/top of tank are you leaving for emergent growth.
I am interested in getting a 55 gallon (36 x 18 x 20) and I am wondering how folks are managing the lighting. I have seen reasonably priced single tube 96 watt compact fluorescents, but given that the tank is 18" wide, I am curious how this impacts growth (front to back). Another point of interest is the evaporation cover; if you don't use one because of lighting fixtures how does this impact water chemistry with the constant top-offs. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## yalej (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 55G set up. Using 2x55w 5500K lighting from AHSupply along with their canopy. Using glass covers from DrFosterSmith (you need to use covers if you have lighs close to the surface). Had to do a little DYI to raise the canopy above the edge of the tank using styrofoam spacers so that I could lift the lid in the glass covers for feeding.

I don't get too much evaporation, maybe 1G/month or so (lights on 10h/day). Topping off will not affect water chemistry (very much), considering the relative volumes involved.

I have the water level about .5"-1" below the black top edge of the tank for emergent growth.

Dennis


----------



## vandermark5 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yalej thanks for the info.

The question I have with respect to the lights is how they are positioned. In your case, the 55 watt bulbs are 22" in length, but the tank is, I am guessing, 36" long. How are the plants reacting to the bulbs not being as long as the tank - are they growing in towards the lights creating some cave like effect? Do you have both lights centered? Just curious.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by vandermark5:
> Diane,
> 
> Through your other posts, you have made mention of your 55 gallon tank and some of its specifications (powerhead + quick filter). I am wondering if you would mind sharing the rest of its specs; in particular:
> ...


----------



## WhataMack (Dec 18, 2004)

Diana, this post made me think of something re: window light. I know you discuss how you use window light a lot in your book and here in the forums.

But, I wonder...do you think the average amount of sunny vs. cloudy days might have a significant impact on the effectiveness of window light as a light source? For example, I grew up in Rochester, NY and there are *many* more cloudy days there than sunny days each year. How is the sunny vs. cloudy ratio down in North Carolina?

Anyway, was just curious about your thoughts on this.


----------



## yalej (Dec 8, 2004)

Standard 55G is AFAIK 48" in length, so each of my bulbs covers half the length of the tank. They are not centered, however, and are somewhat towards the back. So the front of the tank does not get quite as much light as the rear does. Haven't really noticed a dramatic effect on plant growth, but mind you my tank has been up only 1.5 months or so.

Dennis


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by WhataMack:
> 
> But, I wonder...do you think the average amount of sunny vs. cloudy days might have a significant impact on the effectiveness of window light as a light source? For example, I grew up in Rochester, NY and there are *many* more cloudy days there than sunny days each year. How is the sunny vs. cloudy ratio down in North Carolina?


I don't think we need to split hairs here (sunny v. cloudy). My 55 gal gets Northern light (no sunlight), and its doing very well. Another tank gets lots of sunlight during winter; during summer, when trees have their leaves, it doesn't get any. Either way the plants still grow.

The bottom line is just take advantage of window light-- its free. Plants can adapt.

Again, if you plant lots of species, you will find the ones that adapt best to the conditions _you_ provide.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by vandermark5:
> Diane,
> 
> Through your other posts, you have made mention of your 55 gallon tank and some of its specifications (powerhead + quick filter). I am wondering if you would mind sharing the rest of its specs; in particular:
> ...


I hope you haven't gotten this tank yet. I have a 3 ft long tank and its much more difficult to get 3 ft long bulbs.

With my 4 ft long tanks, I can get fluorescent bulbs at any hardware store. The cool-whites cost less than $3.

Also, you'll get better coverage having a dual strip light with two 40 watt bulbs. One skinny 96 watt bulb is only going to cover the front or the back of the tank.

I use glass covers on all of my tanks. Topping off is minimal-- once a month maybe.

Other hobbyists can weigh in on this one, but this is my preference.


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> Also, you'll get better coverage having a dual strip light with two 40 watt bulbs. One skinny 96 watt bulb is only going to cover the front or the back of the tank.


Diana,
In that case, would the light coverage at the sides of the tank be compromised? This is something I'm struggling with too... Now I have a 2ft 18W flourscent across the middle of my 2x1 footer, would you reckon it's sufficient?


----------



## vandermark5 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the food for thought.

I haven't purchased the tank yet. I was also considering a 48" tank - the length is appealing; it seems a little more flushed out than the 36" and more aesthetic. On the downside it is only 12" wide while the 36" is 18" wide. I really want the extra room so that I can get more creative with the aquascaping. I currently have a 10 gallon (20x10x12) and I find it difficult to plant/replant - I have a lot of plants and two pieces of driftwood (the real culprits), so it is pretty crowded - and inside the tank my hands seem to have the dexterity of a couple bricks. I would agree that the 48" is easier to light, evenly lighting the 36" seemed much more problematic, hence the reason for this topic. Of course, I could just get a wider 48" tank, but I am not sure I want a tank that large (probably go through the floor). I will have to think this one over.

My question with respect to the topping off is that I do not have an evaporation cover; the mounts for the light get in the way and there isn't any room for emergent growth with a cover. I am topping off about 3/4 gallon a week for a 10 gallon tank. I was wondering if this would lead to some sort of concentration in the water, sort of like reducing a sauce over the stove.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by stocker:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> ...


In my 55 gal the two 48" lights reach the end of the tank, so the sides get enough light. Also, its near a window.

Your situation...I don't know, since you didn't give enough details. If you're getting window light, one bulb might be fine. If its a compact fluorescent, 18 watts might enough. If its a shallow tank (12-15 inchs), it might be fine.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by vandermark5:
> 
> My question with respect to the topping off is that I do not have an evaporation cover; the mounts for the light get in the way and there isn't any room for emergent growth with a cover. I am topping off about 3/4 gallon a week for a 10 gallon tank. I was wondering if this would lead to some sort of concentration in the water, sort of like reducing a sauce over the stove.


I keep the water line 4 inches below the glass covers on my 55 gal. That way there's room for emergent growth. It's working out very nicely.

I would think that without a glass cover your light's electrical connections would eventually corrode?


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> Your situation...I don't know, since you didn't give enough details. If you're getting window light, one bulb might be fine. If its a compact fluorescent, 18 watts might enough. If its a shallow tank (12-15 inchs), it might be fine.


My tank is abt 24(L)x12(W)x13(H), so about 15gals. my 18W T8 tube is 24inch. Not much window light, so about 1.2wpg.









If it was a CF light, it would be very short relative to the length of the tank, even if it was the 36W one. So I guess it's better to stick to T8 right?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by stocker:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> ...


I guess so. All you can do is try it out and see what happens. Consider it an experiment!


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> I guess so. All you can do is try it out and see what happens. Consider it an experiment!


OK. But I'm getting a little bit of BBA on the gravel near the front glass. What could be the cause? If the gravel getting anerobic in that area? This is a pic of my tank...


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Vandermark,
If I am not mistaken a 75g(48x*18*x21) is not that much more $$$ than a 55g, this is tank _only_ $$$ 
For an idea check out this link;

Tanks


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by stocker:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> ...


Dear Stocker,

My first impression of the picture of your tank is that I don't see much plant growth. There isn't enough to compete with algae.

I would add more plant species to your tank even if its just Elodea. However, emergent plants like Water Sprite (allowed to grow emergent) are always best.


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> Dear Stocker,
> 
> My first impression of the picture of your tank is that I don't see much plant growth. There isn't enough to compete with algae.
> ...


Diana, thanks again for your advice. I've added somemore vals at the back, a Echi (I think, but not sure which, any idea?) and a 1/2'tall Barclaya longifolia "red". I hope this will helps things out a bit. Here's an updated pic of it...

You were referring to Ceratopteris thalictroides? Can Water Sprite thrive in a low light environment like mine?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by stocker:
> Can Water Sprite thrive in a low light environment like mine?


It might do fine if you can get its leaves near the surface. In my 55 gal, which is a tall 22 inches, I have my Water Sprite in a pot sitting on bricks. (I often can't get my Water Sprites to grow well strictly as floating plants.)

I wish there was a more attractive way to get my Water Sprite near the surface....


----------

